# Is this a Cree XP-G R6 on the photo?



## BruceWillEs (Jun 14, 2010)

Or what emitter is that??? 






I found this emitter inside my German "LiteXpress Workx 502", which, by the way, features a nice focus function.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 14, 2010)

That's a luxeon rebel.

The cree XP-G binning structure goes like this anyway: ... R3, R4, R5, S2, S3 ...


----------



## vvs (Jun 14, 2010)

It's resistor number. After R5 flux bin in cree specs will be S2: Q2-Q5 R2-R5 S2...


----------



## astanapane (Jun 14, 2010)

luxeon rebel thing.http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Power-LEDs-Luxeon/Luxeon-REBEL/Luxeon-REBEL-LT-1094_49_85.html


----------



## daf3m (Jun 14, 2010)

"German" by Favourlight(Hong Kong) coded as ALX-921R94C

http://favourlight.com/1/#products/ALX-921R94C

Rebel 90 emitter.
Cheers!


----------



## BruceWillEs (Jun 14, 2010)

daf3m said:


> "German" by Favourlight(Hong Kong) coded as ALX-921R94C
> 
> http://favourlight.com/1/#products/ALX-921R94C
> 
> ...




Hmmmm! I didn't get it. Who is now the real manufacturer, Favourlight (Hong Kong) or LiteXpress (Germany)?


----------



## daf3m (Jun 14, 2010)

Unfortunately Favourlight is the manufacturer for 3rd party companies which order colour and brand engraving on the flashlight.


----------



## BruceWillEs (Jun 14, 2010)

daf3m said:


> Unfortunately Favourlight is the manufacturer for 3rd party companies which order colour and brand engraving on the flashlight.




I still don't get it, due to my bad english.

- Favourlight is actually producing this light, but LiteXpress sells it with its label on it?

- Which company developped this light?


----------



## daf3m (Jun 14, 2010)

Precisely .It is designed & manufactured at Hong Kong by Favourlight. Have a tour on their site ..they have a great variety of torches.

I own a few of them ,M-flare ,SOS-flare ,Alpin ,all made my Favourlight.Medium quality stuff i 'd rather say.


----------



## twilightworld (Jul 20, 2010)

BruceWillEs said:


> Hmmmm! I didn't get it. Who is now the real manufacturer, Favourlight (Hong Kong) or LiteXpress (Germany)?


 
I have worked in a factory to be factory leader for four years, which is the real manufacturer of Fvourlight and LiteXpress. :wave:The factory is in Dongguan City,Guangdong Province ,PRC. It's named "Shenshi".
More than 2000 people work in there!


----------



## Unclemonkey (Jul 20, 2010)

That emitter looks like crap! what ever it is I'd throw it away.:sick2:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 20, 2010)

The Rebel isn't too bad really! Doesn't waste too much energy as heat, had a small footprint, and the color redering is usually decent too.
Rebel was tiny before Cree tried it!


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 20, 2010)

Sgt. LED said:


> The Rebel isn't too bad really! Doesn't waste too much energy as heat, had a small footprint, and the color redering is usually decent too.
> Rebel was tiny before Cree tried it!


A lot of folks automatically dismiss any the newer products from Lumileds due to the issues with previous LEDs they produced, but the Rebel is a great LED IMHO.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 20, 2010)

The rebel is a serviceable emitter with the right reflector it has really nice beam profile. The recall almost killed the rebel line entirely, but there are some lights that use them. They are out-gunned by the cree XP emitters though, generating more heat per Lumen unit of output (IIRC).


----------



## Curt R (Jul 21, 2010)

At Light Fare in Vegas two years ago we were offered 1 or 3 watt LED lights with either 2 x AA or CR123A 
batteries, packaged with our name ready for sale at 12 for $48.00 delivered. That's $4.00 USD each 
with a suggested retail price of $39.95. (We pay more than that just for each Cree XPG-R5 that we use 
in our lights). When I have talked to our LED suppliers from Cree and Seoul, they complain that some 
makers of lights in China will buy a small contract of 'real LEDs' to show that they are using 'real name 
brand LEDs' in their lights to potential customers. Most of the lights produced use counterfeit LEDs made 
in China. There is no way that a $4.00 light can be produced using a $2.20 'real' contract price LED and sell 
it for $4.00 packaged, machined with electronics and batteries at that price, no mater how cheep the labor is. 
The LED in that light may or may not be a 'real' Rebel, there is no way of telling. When you buy a branded light, 
there is no way of telling how good the light really is or how long it will last. Some are very good, others are 
junk no matter how they look, or how much you pay for it. 

My rant for today.

Curt


----------

